# Shipping Boots



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*ok, so after talking to some of my friends I am now compleatly opposed to shipping boots.:lol: My friends have had swelled legs and have had to drop out of competition because of them. I am always going to use stading wraps now. They do just about the same thing anyways, and you can use them in the stall at night!*


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I always use shipping boots, they have always worked really well for me, maybe your friends are putting them on to tight.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*No, MD knows how to do it. I just don't trust them. lol*


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

We have a set of brand new lime green shipping boots for my daughter's black horse. We were told to get them, spent the $$ and then were told by so many other people not to use them. There they sit gathering dust. We did put them on the horse once and he walked very funny and stiff legged. I suppose he would eventually get used to them?


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

shipping boots aren't really met for support just protection. Shipping wraps work best as long as your horses won't be stupid and rip them off. I would never ship in standing wraps because it leave the coronary band and arteries exposed and they can do some major damage.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

huntseat7 said:


> shipping boots aren't really met for support just protection. Shipping wraps work best as long as your horses won't be stupid and rip them off. I would never ship in standing wraps because it leave the coronary band and arteries exposed and they can do some major damage.


 *Well by standing wraps I mean pillow wraps with bandages over them taht go just below the fetlock.*


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I love shipping boots. And I cant understand how they did the damage you are claiming they did, unless they were put on way to tight, or the horse was standing in the trailer, not being able to move, for a long period of time ( for trips longer than 2 hrs the horse should be removed from the trailer and allowed to walk).

I personally think bandaging is more of a risk, because it can create uneven pressure (leading to bows and swelling), can unwrap and become tangled around legs, and you shouldnt need to rely on something for support anyway, if the horse is allowed out to move and get blood flowing again. Rubber matts and sawdust also make for a much softer surface for the horse to stand on, if you are concerned about the horses legs.
I was always told never to bandage over a horses joint, as it restricts movement. 
Bandaging is something that needs to be taught properly before attempting it. Far to many people just go out and buy bandages and slap them on, having no real idea of what they are doing, or even why!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a set of wetherbeta shipping boots. I'm not sure it's possible to put them on too tight. I don't see how they could have caused any damage to be honost. I think the swelled legs and shipping boots were probably a coincidence. 

Standing wraps could cause damage though if they were wrapped too tight....


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Maybe your friend's horse's legs swelled up from being in the trailer for a long period of time? Horses can stock up from standing in the same place too long. I'd have to agree that shipping boots are much better protectors when travelling. As long as they are not done up too tight. IMO.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*Well sometimes we travel for 12 hours straight for events. I can see that, but I just think that shipping/standing/stable wraps work better IMO. They also can have linament put under them and can be put on for support in the stall. And I have like a bunch of people who know how to wrap properly to show me! I also think that they do the same amount in protection, because unless the horse is kicking, they would do them same. Oh and if the bandages are put on right, they souldn't come off! *


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree that her horse's legs probably just stocked up from standing on the trailer...

I personally don't think shipping boots can be put on soooo tight that you cause swelling. More harm can come from shipping wraps that aren't put on properly.

My rule of thumb is: any trailer ride up to 2 hours long - shipping boots for protection. A trailer ride for longer than 2 hours - shipping wraps and bell boots for protection and support (even though it isn't _that _much support, but the little bit can't hurt).


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

i find it hard to believe shipping boots were the cause of the swelling in the horses legs. I agree with the posters who said the horse could have stocked up from the trailer ride itself.
i also agree that it has to be nearly, if not impossible to put shipping boots on too tight. 
i just don't believe polos or standing wraps (even wrapped over pillow wraps) can provide the same amount of protection

its all personal preference though

i'll always ship my horse in shipping boots and i use standing wraps on my horse when he is stalled at a show overnight.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

StormyBlues[COLOR=blue said:


> ;233463][/COLOR]Well sometimes we* travel for 12 hours straight for events. I can see that, but I just think that shipping/standing/stable wraps work better IMO. They also can have linament put under them and can be put on for support in the stall. And I have like a bunch of people who know how to wrap properly to show me! I also think that they do the same amount in protection, because unless the horse is kicking, they would do them same. Oh and if the bandages are put on right, they souldn't come off! *


Exactly. *IF *they are put on right.

If you are travelling 12 hrs straight Im not suprised the horses legs are swollen.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> Exactly. *IF *they are put on right.
> 
> If you are travelling 12 hrs straight Im not suprised the horses legs are swollen.


*yea, I will probably end up walking Blue in a gas station parking lot every 2-3 hours, now THAT will be a sight! lol yes it is just my preference, I should have put a poll with it! lol*


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Good choice. Is it possible to stops at showgrounds along the way. I know people over here do it. Even camping the night and resting the horses in stockyards. Sometimes even so many that you would think a small event was being held at that grounds!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*good idea! tahnks!*


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I love shipping boots my friends horse had to get put down for not wearing shiping boots but wraps insteed it was so sad so i think shipping boots are better.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

How would shipping wraps kill a horse? I can see it getting bandage bows, but death?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

My Beau said:


> How would shipping wraps kill a horse? I can see it getting bandage bows, but death?


* Yea, my thoughts exactly!*


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

wraps like standing bandages.lol she trailered her horse with wraps and pillow wraps under themthe horse got hit by the but bar in the leg because it snaped. it cut the leg all the way to the boan and fractured the hock in 2 places and it was so bloody it was so sad and gross. they whanted to fix it but the vet said there was no hope and that the hock was fractured so badley it would never heal so he was put down.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

kershkova said:


> wraps like standing bandages.lol she trailered her horse with wraps and pillow wraps under themthe horse got hit by the but bar in the leg because it snaped. it cut the leg all the way to the boan and fractured the hock in 2 places and it was so bloody it was so sad and gross. they whanted to fix it but the vet said there was no hope and that the hock was fractured so badley it would never heal so he was put down.


 *That seams to me as a problem with the owner, not checking the trailer.*


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> *That seams to me as a problem with the owner, not checking the trailer.*


Exactly!!! I would say that the butt bar injured the horse and they couldn't fix his hock. Not the shipping wraps killed him... You can use hock wraps in combination with shipping wraps if the horse tends to get hock rubs in the trailer. These could have possibly helped this situation...Like these:

Hock Boot - Dover Saddlery
or...
Cashels Boomers Hock Socks - Dover Saddlery - I use these.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*yea, I was thinking about getting something like that....*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my shipping boots go all the way up the legs... they were like $80 for the front and then another $80 for the back... but I have to admit, I havent been using them....


----------

